# minimum tank size for Cyprichromis leptosoma "utinta"



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

like the title says, I'm wondering what the minimum tank size would be for Cyp. leptosoma "utinta" the small ones (not jumbo), and what kind of numbers should I be looking to get? I've never had Cyps before and I'm trying to decide what tank to put them in.


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Minimum 4 ft set up will bring the best out of your cyps,numbers ,depends on what and you gonna put anything else in with them,go for twice as many females as males,prob start with at least 10,beautiful fish when the males display


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Agreed- 48" long tank, and minimum of 10 cyps to start. The gender ratio is flexible, as long as you have a core group of several females.


----------

